# Type 2 Diabetes - new to WW solutions - advice for Protein Bars please



## Pandster (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi,
I'd be so grateful if someone could help me out.  Joined WW Solutions last Sat and have a few questions about their branded products.  Do any other members on this forum find there are some snacks/treats that fit in with Diabetes?  I cook from scratch and have my meals under control, but could do with some things that I can carry in my bag for when I'm delayed in work and have no access to shops, (hence a bar with a helpful best before date!).  When looking for such items, what do you look for on an ingredients list?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Drummer (Jun 17, 2019)

Many bars are full of sugar alcohols, aka polyols, which Humans can't digest, but their gut flora and fauna have a party - I avoid them after a single experience.
I find that having a low carb breakfast means that I do not need to eat again until evening, so I don't do snacks.
I have never heard that WW is a good regime to follow as a type two, not without some drastic adjustments as to what is and is not a good thing to eat. You might find that once you reduce the carbs you are not so hungry.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 17, 2019)

You might find this list  helpful. In small quantities polyols may be fine but a little too much and the loo will be you best friend .
https://alittlebityummy.com/what-are-polyols/


----------



## Pandster (Jun 17, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Many bars are full of sugar alcohols, aka polyols, which Humans can't digest, but their gut flora and fauna have a party - I avoid them after a single experience.
> I find that having a low carb breakfast means that I do not need to eat again until evening, so I don't do snacks.
> I have never heard that WW is a good regime to follow as a type two, not without some drastic adjustments as to what is and is not a good thing to eat. You might find that once you reduce the carbs you are not so hungry.


Thank you so much for taking the time to help- that makes sense. My Dr recommended WW as I tried the low, low carb diet and was quite ill- I have a demanding job and 3 children and really wasn’t managing Dr Mosley’s approach, (although I know a few people who thrive on it) . Thank you very much


----------



## Ljc (Jun 17, 2019)

Ah I see.  though I believe many do well on his regime,it obviously didn’t  suit you, possibly because of your hectic life. 
Most of us here reduce our carbohydrates , some go very low, but we make up for it with protein and good fats. You do have to ensure you’re  taking in enough of the right foods to give you the energy you need. Our bodies are very adaptable, if their are not enough carbohydrates taken in it will turn to the protein and good fats to make the glucose our body , organs and especially our brain needs for fuel, it’s just that it has to work harder at it and the process takes longer, which is good as our BG (blood glucose) levels rise far more gently and don’t usually spike too high. Apologies if I am teaching you to suck eggs .  

Many of us on here with T2 find that by initially doing some intensive self testing , we discover which and how many carbohydrates our bodies can tolerate, as like with everything else to do with diabetes  we are all different. Sadly Some medics / nurses believe differently. 

If you would like to learn more about how to control T2 have a read through these links .
This is a rather long one 
maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s

test-review-adjust

If you decide you would like to self test , unless a person is on medications that can cause hypo’s (low blood glucose)  sadly it’s very unlikely you will be prescribed a glucose meter and test strips.
This is the cheapest glucose meter we know of to self fund the ongoing cost of the test strips around £7 for a pot of 50 those sold in chemists are over £15 a pot of 50.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-G...&linkId=f39210144fdc26c27738e45b6d957003&th=1
You need to buy more test strips and a box of lancets as they only provide 10 oe  in starter packs


----------



## Jodee (Jun 18, 2019)

I guess you have to discover the amount of carbs in each Protein bar.  The Trek blueberry and pumpkin seed protein bar is not too bad at 6.2g carbs per 40g (if 40g is what each bar weighs).  No idea what WW bars would be.... oh the raspberry crunch is 4.4 carbs so that would be fine if you are just having 1.

Other things to carry with you would be nuts such as wallnuts with no extras, just the nut, boiled egg, apple, mandarine.

I always look for carborhydrates, fat and salt content.  the sugars are usually included in the amount of carbs, details of carbs are usually on the back of packs.


----------

